# Unexpected litter



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

We just got back from our vets as we needed to schedule follow up boosters for our newest addition; Prada or "Miu Miu"(Mew Mew). We had brought our Tifa along with us with some concerns due to her recent lack of appetite.

It turns out she is pregnant, and the Vet thinks she has maybe a month or less to go. She is barely showing at all! 

This is coming to a HUGE surprise to us. We did not plan a litter, and were very careful to keep them separated during her heat, even going to the extent of using doggy diapers and belly bands.

We think he must of sneaked a quickie in the backyard during potty time.

I have been researching like crazy, and have also tried to contact some local breeders for advise, etc. Ive started giving her a teaspoon of cottage cheese & scrambled eggs ever day in her kibble. We are also providing a high quality wet food as per our vets orders. She seems be enjoying the wet food much more than her usual kibble.

My other two are certainly jealous of her temporary diet!

If I had known, I think I would of held off on bringing our little 3 month old Prada home! 

I have only myself to blame for this pickle, but am ready and willing to step up to the plate.

We have booked an x-ray for the end of the month to determine number and size of the puppies.

I am scared to death, as my male is considerably larger than she is. 
They both just turned on in January, and were scheduled to be spayed/neutered in the spring.

I'm not just worried about a necessary c-section, quite frankly that is the least of my worries! I really don't want to lose my 'Tiffykinz', and I feel really awful that this happening. I want everyone to turn out safe and happy.

I will more than likely keep one of the pups, and place one with my best friend.(Assuming there will even be that many & assuming they survive) And will have some contracts written up for any others and their buyers if I cant find anyone else I know who would be willing to adopt one.

I am especially terrified as they are both dilutes, and I know that all sorts of disastrous effects happen to puppies whose parents are both recessive.

I'm in a pickle, and am doing my best to keep her happy and comfortable. She is not a fan of walking in the cold weather, so I swim her around in my bath tub to keep her in shape for delivery.

Any advise is welcome! I can only google so much - haha! It would be so nice to hear from others first hand.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow what a surprise for you at the vet. Maybe after the x-ray you'll have better idea of what sort of labour to plan for or c-section. Sometimes a small litter or singlton pup can be big. What size are the parents ??


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw.I am sorry this has happened.My prayers are with you and your girl would love to see pics of mom and dad.I don't have any info but some people on here should.Atleast you are taking care of what has happened and all.You are ,I am sure,doing a good job.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be saying a prayer that Tifa comes thru well. The fact that the sire is nearly twice her size would petrify me.. When the vet does the ultra-sound to see the size of the pups, he will likely go ahead and schedule a C-section. 
By dilutes, I assume you mean the D and d color genes, which is not as dangerous as the hidden merle gene? 
Please let us know how she is getting along. Deb


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Our Tifa is barely 3.5lbs soaking wet, while our Versachi is a hefty boy at 5.5lbs.
To be honest I'm not even sure how he managed to even penetrate!(We often joke about how he's a male appendage on legs- lol!)

That's right Deb. Tifa is a very dark blue and our Chi is a lovely diluted chocolate. I can't imagine how scared I would be if they were both merles. I would have a lot more to worry about than just skin problems!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww i hope everything turns out well.
I dont know much about it, but will keep you and your wee one in my thoughts and pray for a safe delivery. xxx


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

This is not directed at you Guess but at others who might be reading this post. 

Do not trust doggie diapers or belly bands to keep breedings from happening. It's the equivalent of human underwear and we all know that won't prevent anything. It also only takes about 20-30 seconds for dogs to tie and 10-15 minutes for a breeding to take place so letting them out in the yard for 'just a second' to potty by themselves is trouble. They can also breed through crates or x-pens.

Guess: I commend you for doing the right thing by your little girl and taking care of her in this difficult time. I know this is a touchy subject but have you thought about having her spayed right now and aborting this litter? Might be better for her health and your sanity since it was not planned and is not really desired. If not then I know you'll do everything you can for her! Good luck and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

oooh, i am so worried for this tiny female 
i hope you and your vet can get this sorted out for her.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

omguthrie said:


> This is not directed at you Guess but at others who might be reading this post.
> 
> Do not trust doggie diapers or belly bands to keep breedings from happening. It's the equivalent of human underwear and we all know that won't prevent anything. It also only takes about 20-30 seconds for dogs to tie and 10-15 minutes for a breeding to take place so letting them out in the yard for 'just a second' to potty by themselves is trouble. They can also breed through crates or x-pens.



OH YES!! i got a litter from using these as well ! lol they DON'T WORK ! I put them on and went down stiars came back up and they was locked i was shocked they STILL HAD THEM ON LOL! it's a good thing i knew what i was doing but i hadn't planned it , i wanted her to rest but they had other planns lol 

well good luck to you! your doing great so far read and watch youtube on whelping a litter it helps ALOT to show you what to do , helped me .
plus there are alot of people here that are breeders or had a litter and can help


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks so much! Lesson learned, all around!

I have been youtubing and googling like crazy all day since I had a load of spare time.
We've got a makeshift whelping box in her ex pen ready. I had no idea you are supposed to keep her separated for the last three weeks from other dogs? This is going to be challenging, to say the least!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Was checking on little Tifa to see if she has received her ultra sound yet to determine the size and number of pups.. I think she was going at the end of the month, right? Please let us know what the outcome is. Is her tummy expanding yet?? Deb


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Deb!

We had our x-ray done last night actually!! The vet only saw one pup - so we're going to cross our fingers she can whelp it freely without any problems, but plan for a c-section - just in case! 
She barely has much of a tummy for a mommy due soon, so let's all hope for a little, healthy pup!

We are debating keeping the pup or not - it will be hard to part with her only child!

She's due, I've guesstimated, between April 6th-11th. I did a whelping calculator that said April 9th. So, we'll see!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OMG! Is that the little peanut in your siggy pic???? I just clicked on it and see it's little
tiny backbone!

I see you edited and made it bigger. Wow! That's amazing...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Ohh my the pup takes up het whole belly poor girl


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

lol Isn't it!!!!

We are so excited, and also very anxious/nervous as you can all imagine!

The vet doesn't see any immediate dangers in a free whelp just yet, and said she could palpate and feel everything just fine. So, pretty much it's a wait and see type of scenario.

Forgot to mention that she hasn't gained much weight. She is 3.9lbs, and was a little under three & a half pounds pre-pregnancy!!
She has been at this weight since last thursday when she had a check up. (The vet last week - same clinic - actually told me her tummy was too flaccid to be pregnant, and that I should not be worried about her weight as it was only a falsey.. Safe to say I am never seeing her again!)


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

omg that pic is just amazing! Hope all goes well x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Wow.. thats amazing i can see its skull and everything. I hope the pup isn't too big for Mummy's sake.. fingers crossed everything is safe and a successful delivery. She is a teeny little chi.. you must keep us updated!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow thats one big puppy! lol shes due just before my Hope! There's loads of babies around at the moment!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I must have missed the thread, but how many pups is Hope expecting?

I can't wait to see all these spring babies!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol Daisydoo!! My youngest Chi is just one day younger than yours, according to their pitapatas!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Really.. I like to see pictures to compare!! How much does he/she weigh?? I want another!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Really.. I like to see pictures to compare!! How much does he/she weigh?? I want another!!


Lol!! Just posted on your thread about Prada!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You must be so excited! I dealt with an unexpected pregnancy when I adopted a dog the breeder didn't even know had been bred... now the pups are 6 weeks, and let me tell you time flies.

Oh and don't worry about not being able to decide whether or not the keep the little one.. the people on this forum are very influential.. =P


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol!!! Just saw your threads now!! He's a stunning boy!!

My bestie is praying on her life our singleton is a little boy that looks like Tifa with Versachi's colour, and a small size so she can have him for her female - lol!!

Everyone else I know is split down the middle about selling/keeping. 
A lot think I should try and break even with vet costs, others think I couldn't possibly let my dogs one and only leave!

I'm sure I'll know when the time's right! 

Boy is spring in the air with all these Chibabies!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, you can see the baby so clearly..lol It is wonderful to hear she is doing well and the pup is progressing so well..


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

That picture is amazing...thanks for posting it. I hope for the best for both of you.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The x-ray is brilliant, but how did you manage to get it, Jake was in for x-rays and I would love to have had a copy of them.

I am sure the vet will do what ever is right by your little girl and she will be fine.. The hard part will be deciding what to do with her little baby..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Guess said:


>


apple head? or deer? Looks like an apple to me! LOL!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no! I hope everything turns out okay and the pregnancy is safe and you have healthy puppies!!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a fantastic pic, we are all amazed, hope everything goes well for you all


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> The x-ray is brilliant, but how did you manage to get it, Jake was in for x-rays and I would love to have had a copy of them.
> 
> I am sure the vet will do what ever is right by your little girl and she will be fine.. The hard part will be deciding what to do with her little baby..


I had asked if I could snap a picture of it with my cell, but the vet said she could just email them to me! Gotta love technology!



Thanks for all the well wishes!! Tifa and her singleton will really need it!!! Two weeks left to go so will keep you all posted!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing picture !! Hope everyone is feeling okay and ready ! What a round head on the baby !!


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Awww how wonderful, good luck ^^


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

wow congrats! Good luck


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Just wondering how Tifa is today...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Me,too, Therese.. We need an update on mom and the pup!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

HI guys!!! She is still pregnant and still doing well!! She has a very healthy appetite, but still doesn't seem to be gaining much more weight.

Aside from her swollen teats, you really can't even see that she's pregnant she's still so tiny. She should be having her pup sometime late next week.

Here's a pic of her belly from a few days ago, not much has changed since then!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, bless her. she really doesn't look pregnant!
keep us posted


----------

